# Introducing new angelfish to establised community



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

If you can't rearrange, just add new stuff. Like new plants. And really dense planting.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

They sort it out on their own 99% of the time.
Swapping fish around (in & out of breeding tanks) I have a gold female that beat a smoky female back under a large clump of java fern for several days. The gold is much smaller than the smoky but was the largest in the female tank before the addition. Now the two swim side by side in the tank.

As long as your aggressive fish doesn't target the eye's when dominating I'd let 'em figure it out over time.


----------



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

I released Crazy Marble today and things are going much better, with no more direct attacks. The blue still stays in cover though.

Of the two established fish, one picks on only one newcomer, while the other picks on the other. I'm guessing that this means that the newcomers are a male and a female.

This makes me worry that I might eventually end up with two pairs, thus twice the crazy. 

So while I might have avoided trouble for now, I can see things getting worse in the future. Do I need to build myself a tank divider? Or can I just hope that the large space and dense cover allows two pairs to coexist?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

$1/gal sale is your only hope for future peace :biggrin: LMAO


----------



## kdogg (Apr 12, 2010)

I have for angels all sibblings from same spawn. Two formed a pair and they are never seen And either is another female in the tank. I have a single grouchy male bully and he along with an equally grumpy Festivum keep everyone in cover in my 120 tall. I plan on adding four smaller angels that I have been growing out hoping they will be accepted in the tank. I never see the other three currently it sucks because there all four nice looking fish. 
Good luck with your additions and hope it end well for your bully.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

kdogg said:


> I have for angels all sibblings from same spawn. Two formed a pair and they are never seen And either is another female in the tank. I have a single grouchy male bully and he along with an equally grumpy Festivum keep everyone in cover in my 120 tall. I plan on adding four smaller angels that I have been growing out hoping they will be accepted in the tank. I never see the other three currently it sucks because there all four nice looking fish.
> Good luck with your additions and hope it end well for your bully.


Mr. Grumpy needs an attitude adjustment, put him in a time out tank for a few days and see if a vacation changes anything by breaking the territory control for a period of time. Make it the new fish on the block again. True bully fish that damage others more than once don't last that long in my house.


----------



## kdogg (Apr 12, 2010)

I'll have to try that. My girlfriend said toss him in with my frontsas so he realizes he's not the biggest fish on the block. Thats a little over kill but I'm sure a week in solitary will change the territorial issue goin on now.


----------



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

Well, it helped for me, anyway. After a few days in the "hole" the Crazy Marble has been extremely well behaved; there's now a new dominant fish, but it's nowhere near as aggressive and there is no risk of harm to the others. So for now, so good.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Good to hear it worked. They do forget they're manners sometimes LOL
I've got a couple big females that are a challenge at times.


----------

